# Where can I find trailer music for study?



## Studio E (Sep 9, 2020)

Like if I wanted to buy an album of assorted trailer music from iTunes or something. I’m aware of Two Steps from Hell, but for a trailer dummy (who is about to have to write some trailer music), what is out there that might just give me a wide swath of trailer music? I know I can lookup YouTube trailers, but I’d really like to just have the music tracks, so I can listen and study while at my day job. Thanks!


----------



## JohnG (Sep 9, 2020)

Search “Trailerhead” on Spotify.
These are some of Immediate Music’s biggest hits. 

Some of them are mixed a little differently than the original pieces but it’s basically there


----------



## soundcheck (Sep 9, 2020)

Studio E said:


> Like if I wanted to buy an album of assorted trailer music from iTunes or something. I’m aware of Two Steps from Hell, but for a trailer dummy (who is about to have to write some trailer music), what is out there that might just give me a wide swath of trailer music? I know I can lookup YouTube trailers, but I’d really like to just have the music tracks, so I can listen and study while at my day job. Thanks!











Trailer Music Weekly


Trailer Music Weekly is about music, theme song, soundtrack, promotion from Trailers, TV Spots, Movies, Video Games, Series...




www.youtube.com


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 9, 2020)

Maybe audiomachine? 









Music Search







audiomachine.com


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 9, 2020)

hmm.. not sure I understand the question. There are so many tracks by successful trailer labels out there on YouTube, not just trailers (ReallySlowMotion has a big channel for instance with some newer industry stuff too) soundcloud and sometimes Spotify etc.

Those that don't lock their music also have it on their pages, like Audiomachine linked above, Gothic Storm, PositionMusic etc

A more 'hidden' but richer source are production music sites - the various versions of BMG Production Music and Beatbox Music represent many trailer labels. Although the albums always appear some time after industry release there so they are usually not 'new'


----------



## BenG (Sep 9, 2020)

I got directly on some publishers websites (BMG, Audionetwork, etc.) and listen then on shuffle. Also, check YouTube mixes by Audiomachine, RSM, Colossal, etc.


----------

